# SEPOS 2019



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2019)

I took a bunch more photos but only a few won't hurt your eyes!


----------



## troy (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks like it was a great event!!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2019)

What orchid followed you home, Eric?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 13, 2019)

Gorgeous photos! What an impressive array of mouthwatering plants!



eOrchids said:


> What orchid followed you home, Eric?



Why did I kind of harbour the exact same thought, Eric?! Except I would have taken my recourse to the plural form of the noun!! 

Most kind regards from your european confrere,
EU NYEC sib


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2019)

nice displays. thanks


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 15, 2019)

NYEric said:


> View attachment 15102
> View attachment 15103


looks like you were there during judging... shame we didn't connect maybe next year... i was clerking for the commercial slipper classes...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2019)

Hmmm, A Phrag Susan Kulhavi in bloom, a flask of Phrag Augres x Castle Rock Creek (flavum), and a Phrag andreetae from Woodstream, a Pk hybid, and another compot of Paph. villosum album from Piping Rock, a bright Orange Epi. from Cal-Orchids, a Goodyera hispida, a Paph vietnamense x Susan Booth from Ten Shin, and some supplies from Kelly's Korner.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 16, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, A Phrag Susan Kulhavi in bloom, a flask of Phrag Augres x Castle Rock Creek (flavum), and a Phrag andreetae from Woodstream, a Pk hybid, and another compot of Paph. villosum album from Piping Rock, a bright Orange Epi. from Cal-Orchids, a Goodyera hispida, a Paph vietnamense x Susan Booth from Ten Shin, and some supplies from Kelly's Korner.


BIll also had a flask of St. Ouen flavum that he hadn't even labelled yet... he said he wasn't releasing very many... (grabbed that one)

Was the vietnamense x Susan Booth in flower? 

sounds like a fun cross - interesting Delrosi type variant (In Charm Cotton Candy) can't find many pictures on line there was one posted on here back in 2012


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a few St. Ouen flavums but now I know who to ask.  The viet x Susan Booth was not in flower but Ten Shin had a photo of the first to bloom, and I like those types of crosses.
BTW, it wasn't a Pk cross from Piping Rock it is Quaisne, a dalessandro cross like an improved Don Wimber!


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2019)

I wish I could have been there to give you some
competition. The Phrags sound wonderful and
I'm envious.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2019)

I thought for some reason that show was this weekend. I had to work last weekend and was stuck there most of Saturday and long on Sunday  
Did you get any corybas?


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> I have a few St. Ouen flavums but now I know who to ask.  !



I'll be sure to keep track of where i put all the dead ones in my mulch pile... ;-) i've learned enough to not count my chickens.... if you get my drift


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2019)

Ooi Leung Sun was not there, Marlow's was selling some of their stock, I didn't see any corybas. I picked up a couple of ponerorchis graminifolia from Ten Shin for my terrestrial fix!


----------

